# About our babies :)



## ClairAye

I found this on Facebook this morning, thought it would be good to do it one here too! :flower:

Age I Fell Pregnant : 16
Age I Gave Birth : 17
When I Found Out : 4/5 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : No :)
Birth Partners : Mum & Lucas during labour, Lucas during delivery due to going to theatre
Due Date : 26.05.2012
Birth Date : 27.05.2012
Est Labour Time : 12 hours & 45 minutes - Total labour 38 hours
Delivery : Forceps
Pain Relief : Morphiene, Gas & Air, Epidural, and Epidural top-up which both failed!
Time Of Birth : 4.45pm
Weight : 8lb 2 & 3/4oz
Length : 19 inches
Name : Jason Leslie Staff 

Lucas being my OH :haha:


----------



## SusannLynnn

Age I Fell Pregnant : 15
Age I Gave Birth : 16
When I Found Out : About 6-7 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes
Birth Partners : My Mommy and Jerry
Due Date : May 25, 2011
Birth Date : June 1, 2011
Est Labour Time : 12 hours & 10 minutes, Active labor about 4-5 hours.
Delivery : Vaginal
Pain Relief : Epidural :thumbup: & something else but idk what it was :rofl:
Time Of Birth : 10:55pm
Weight : 6lb 15ozs
Length : 20 inches
Name : Kristopher Caydon Rolison <3


Age I Fell Pregnant : 16
Age I Gave Birth : 17
When I Found Out : I knew I was pregnant at about 3-4 weeks but confirmed it at 6-7 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : No
Birth Partners : My Daddy and Jerry, but while I was pushing Jerry(my dad was so much better at it than my mom!!)
Due Date : August 28, 2012
Birth Date : September 4, 2012
Est Labour Time : 7 hours. about 2 hours of active labor
Delivery : Vaginal
Pain Relief : anything they could give me :dohh: Epidural :thumbup:
Time Of Birth : 5:54pm
Weight : 6lbs 15ozs
Length : 19 inches
Name : Brennon Kam Rolison <3

My Loves <3 <3 <3 :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## bumblebeexo

Age I Fell Pregnant : 17
Age I Gave Birth : 18
When I Found Out : Around five weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes
Birth Partners : OH
Due Date : 31.07.12
Birth Date : 05.08.12
Est Labour Time : 7 hours established, 14 from start to finish, 39mins pushing
Delivery : Vaginal
Pain Relief : Gas and air
Time Of Birth : 7:24pm
Weight : 8lb 9oz
Length : 53cm
Name : Teagan Lily


----------



## beanzz

Age I Fell Pregnant : 18
Age I Gave Birth : 18
When I Found Out : 5 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes
Birth Partners : Mum, step dad, dad and FOB til pushing when it was just mum and FOB
Due Date : 14th March '12
Birth Date : 24th March '12
Est Labour Time : 5 and a half hours
Delivery : Normal
Pain Relief : Gas & air
Time Of Birth : 1:28am
Weight : 8lb 3oz
Length : Unknown
Name : Oakley Benjamin Moxon :)


----------



## 060509.x

Age I Fell Pregnant : 18
Age I Gave Birth : 19 - Only just, my birthday is 2 days before LO's :haha:
When I Found Out : About 5 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes
Birth Partners : OH
Due Date : 17th April 2012
Birth Date : 12th April 2012
Est Labour Time : 7 hours and 9 minutes
Delivery : Normal
Pain Relief : Gas & Air
Time Of Birth : 7:09AM
Weight : 6lb 6oz
Length : Unknown
Name : Alice Emily Dalling


----------



## Hotbump

Age I Fell Pregnant : 17/18
Age I Gave Birth : 17/19
When I Found Out : 4 weeks/ 6 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : yes/yes
Birth Partners : OH
Due Date : 3-5-09/8-27-10
Birth Date : 3-5-09/8-6-2010
Est Labour Time : 4hours/2.5hours (counting from when contractions started)
Delivery : vaginal
Pain Relief : morphine
Time Of Birth : 4:16am/5:12pm <---estimated gave birth by myself
Weight : 6lbs 1.7 oz / 5lbs 13oz
Length : 18.5 inches/ 18 inches
Name : Jovanni Nain/ Valentin Jr


----------



## mommie2be

Age I Fell Pregnant : 16
Age I Gave Birth : 17
When I Found Out : 3 weeks-ish
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes. 
Birth Partners : My mom, Nathan, & his mom.
Due Date : January 4th, 2012
Birth Date : January 2nd, 2012
Est Labour Time : 13 hours
Delivery : Normal
Pain Relief : Epidural, but it wore off. :growlmad:
Time Of Birth : 12:18am
Weight : 8lb, 1.5oz
Length : 20.5 inches
Name : Corey Lane Sexton :flower:


----------



## ClairAye

Aw Susan me and you had almost exactly a year between our due dates :haha:


----------



## ashleypauline

Age I Fell Pregnant : 18
Age I Gave Birth : 19
When I Found Out : Roughly 4 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes
Birth Partners : cousin Kyla, mom and kaidens SD
Due Date : April 9, 2012
Birth Date : April 21, 2012
Est Labour Time : 12hrs of labor 2hrs of pushing
Delivery : vaginal
Pain Relief : Nubane and epidural
Time Of Birth : 9:06am
Weight : 8lb 2oz
Length : 20 3/4 inches
Name : Kaiden James Heckert


----------



## MumToBe2012

Age I Fell Pregnant : 18
Age I Gave Birth : 19
When I Found Out : About 6 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes
Birth Partners : Mum and best friend
Due Date : 19.06.2012
Birth Date : 28.06.2012
Est Labour Time : 5hrs
Delivery : Vaginal
Pain Relief : Gas & air
Time Of Birth : 7:30am
Weight : 8lb 2oz
Length : 56cm
Name : Ava Grace


----------



## fl00b

Age I Fell Pregnant : 17
Age I Gave Birth : 18
When I Found Out : 4 weeks + 2 days
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes :haha:
Birth Partners : Mom
Due Date : 28.06.2012
Birth Date : 04.07.2012
Est Labour Time : 15 hours
Delivery : Vaginal
Pain Relief : Gas + Air and Pethedine
Time Of Birth : 7:10pm
Weight : 8lb
Length : Unknown
Name : Finley Edward Stuart James


----------



## ClairAye

I'm such a wimp! I had the most pain relief here so far :rofl:


----------



## Abby_

_


----------



## rebeccalouise

_Age I Fell Pregnant : 17
Age I Gave Birth : 17
When I Found Out : Around about 4 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes
Birth Partners : Just my mum!
Due Date : 26.05.2012
Birth Date : 15.05.2012
Est Labour Time : 2 hours - Induced
Delivery : Natural
Pain Relief : Gas & air.
Time Of Birth : 4.45am
Weight : 6lb 12oz
Length : I never got told this? 
Name : Amelia-Rose York

 _


----------



## ClairAye

Rebecca, I forgot we have the same Due Date :dohh: :flower:


----------



## rebeccalouise

ClairAye said:


> Rebecca, I forgot we have the same Due Date :dohh: :flower:

_so did I until I wrote that! Jason was born at 4:45 in the afternoon & Amelia-Rose was born at 4:45 in the morning!  x
_


----------



## MacyClara

Age I Fell Pregnant : 16
Age I Gave Birth : 17
When I Found Out : About 6 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes
Birth Partners : Mom, MIL, sister and OH (kicked him out though :haha:)
Due Date : 7/10/10
Birth Date : 7/2/10
Est Labour Time : 7 hours
Pain Relief : Epidural
Time Of Birth : 8:45 am
Weight : 6 lb 8 oz
Length : 18 inches
Name : Milana Rillian


----------



## ClairAye

rebeccalouise said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Rebecca, I forgot we have the same Due Date :dohh: :flower:
> 
> _so did I until I wrote that! Jason was born at 4:45 in the afternoon & Amelia-Rose was born at 4:45 in the morning!  x
> _Click to expand...

Oooh yeah! :haha: Babies are in sync somehow! :dohh: x


----------



## x__amour

Age I Fell Pregnant : 18.
Age I Gave Birth : 19.
When I Found Out : March 7th, 2010
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes.
Birth Partners : OH.
Due Date : November 14th, 2010.
Birth Date : November 16th, 2010.
Est Labour Time : Almost 38 hours.
Delivery : Emergency c-section.
Pain Relief : Epidural.
Time Of Birth : 9:51pm.
Weight : 6lbs, 5.4oz.
Length : 19 inches.
Name : Victoria Noëlle.


----------



## Emma11511

Age I Fell Pregnant : 17/18? The week of my 18th birthday!
Age I Gave Birth : 18
When I Found Out : 5 weeks maybe?
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes
Birth Partners : David. Everyone was in and out during though!
Due Date : 13/08/2012
Birth Date : 06/08/2012
Est Labour Time : Pre labour for 5 weeks and 3 days, Established labour 6 hours, 1 hour pushing.
Delivery : Vaginal
Pain Relief : Early shot of Morphine, Gas and Air
Time Of Birth : 6:20pm
Weight : 7lb 0.5oz
Length : Unknown
Name : Julian Kevin Bolding


----------



## o.o

Age I Fell Pregnant : 15
Age I Gave Birth : 16
When I Found Out : 5 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes
Birth Partners : Mom and OH
Due Date : January 11, 2011
Birth Date : December 30th, 2010
Est Labour Time : around 14 hours 
Delivery : vaginal
Pain Relief : Epidural
Time Of Birth : 1:51 pm
Weight : 5lb 15oz
Length : 18.5 inches
Name : Peighton Noelle


----------



## KatVM

Age I Fell Pregnant : 17
Age I Gave Birth : 17
When I Found Out : About 4 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : No :)
Birth Partners : Labour: mom, dad, brother, sil, niece Pushing: Mom and OH :)
Due Date : 13th August 2012
Birth Date : 19th August 2012
Est Labour Time : 10 hours
Delivery : Vaginal
Pain Relief : Gas & Air and morphine (didn't help)
Time Of Birth : 2:30am
Weight : 8lb 4oz
Length : 21 inches
Name : Jacob James Martens


----------



## BabyWright

_Age I Fell Pregnant : 18
Age I Gave Birth : 18
When I Found Out : 7 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes
Birth Partners : Mark (OH)
Due Date : 29/06/12
Birth Date : 26/06/12
Est Labour Time : 2hours 19mins
Delivery : Vaginal
Pain Relief : Tiny bit of Gas and Air when first got to hospital but made me sick so nothing 
Time Of Birth : 3.19am
Weight : 6lb 12oz
Length : unknown 
Name : Jamie Mason Wright
_


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

Age I Fell Pregnant : 16
Age I Gave Birth : 17
When I Found Out : 9 weeks 
Did I Find Out The Sex : yes
Birth Partners : My mommy 
Due Date : february 13th 2012
Birth Date : february 25th 2012
Est Labour Time : 36 hours 
Delivery : painful :) vaginal 
Pain Relief : nubaine and gravol , epidural which didnt work -_- 
Time Of Birth : 8:04 pm 
Weight : 8lb 7 oz
Length : 55 cm
Name : Cianna Lynne Mourant


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

*#1*
Age I Fell Pregnant : 17
Age I Gave Birth : 18
When I Found Out : 8 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : yes
Birth Partners : OH
Due Date : 24.07.09
Birth Date : 04.08.09
Est Labour Time : 7 1/2 hours
Delivery : Vaginal
Pain Relief : Gas & Air, Birthing Pool
Time Of Birth : 3.35pm
Weight : 7lb 12oz
Length : Cant remember off the top of my head!!
Name : Robyn Summer

*#2*
Age I Fell Pregnant : 18/19
Age I Gave Birth : 19
When I Found Out : 5 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : yes
Birth Partners : OH
Due Date : 22.01.11
Birth Date : 22.01.11
Est Labour Time : 4 1/2 hours
Delivery : Vaginal Water Birth
Pain Relief : Gas & Air, Birthing Pool
Time Of Birth : 11.10am
Weight : 7lb 7oz
Length : Dont believe they measured him. 
Name : Logan Oscar

*#3*
Age I Fell Pregnant : 21
Age I Gave Birth : will be 21
When I Found Out : 4 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : we're not going to no :)
Birth Partners : it will just be OH
Due Date : 04.04.13
Birth Date : TBA
Est Labour Time : TBA
Delivery : Hopefully vaginal and water birth!!
Pain Relief : Planning on - Gas & Air, Birthing Pool
Time Of Birth : TBA
Weight : TBA
Length : TBA
Name : TBA


----------



## tinkerbelle93

*Age I Fell Pregnant : 18, just when the fun begins! 
Age I Gave Birth : A month before turning 19 
When I Found Out : About 3 weeks! Early!
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes. 
Birth Partners : My OH. 
Due Date : 30th December
Birth Date : 8th January
Est Labour Time : 2 days but around 2 hours after waters breaking 
Delivery : Forceps
Pain Relief : nothing until 8cm then gas and air, then ended up having a spinal a minute before he came due to forceps  
Time Of Birth : 11:25am
Weight : 6lb 3oz 
Length : I don't know :/
Name : Oliver Nathaniel*


----------



## lovemybabaa

Age I Fell Pregnant : 16
Age I Gave Birth : 17
When I Found Out : 6 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : yes
Birth Partners : Alex
Due Date : 16.4.202
Birth Date : 29.04.2012
Est Labour Time : 9 hours total labour 13 hours
Delivery : norml delivery
Pain Relief : Gas and air
Time Of Birth : 19:55
Weight : 8lb 8oz
Length : they dont do the length at my hospital
Name : Maximus Gordon James Boyd Hearder


----------



## YoungMummy08

Age I Fell Pregnant : 18
Age I Gave Birth : 18
When I Found Out : 12 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes
Birth Partners : FOB & Mum
Due Date : 20.06.08
Birth Date :20.06.08
Est Labour Time : 74 hours 
Delivery : Emergancy C-Section
Pain Relief : Gas and air, Pethadine, Epidural, Local & General anethetic
Time Of Birth : 15:21
Weight : 6b 3z
Length : dunno
Name : Joaquim 

Age I Fell Pregnant : 21
Age I Gave Birth : 21
When I Found Out : 3 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes
Birth Partners : OH
Due Date : 12.08.11
Birth Date : 03.08.11
Est Labour Time : no labour
Delivery : Planned C-Section
Pain Relief : Epidural
Time Of Birth : 11:57
Weight : 6b 3z
Length : dunno
Name : Kymarnii


----------



## GirlRacer

Age I Fell Pregnant : 18
Age I Gave Birth : 19
When I Found Out : 4 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes
Birth Partners : My mum & Fiance
Due Date : 16/05/2012
Birth Date : 27/05/2012
Est Labour Time : I was induced but from 4cm till he was born 6hrs 30mins 
Delivery : Vaginal
Pain Relief : Meptid, gas & air, pethidine
Time Of Birth : 10:13am
Weight : 7lb 4oz
Length : Unknown
Name : Joshua William Humphreys


----------



## tasha41

Age I Fell Pregnant : 18
Age I Gave Birth : 19
When I Found Out : 6 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes
Birth Partners : Mum & OH
Due Date : 22.03.09
Birth Date : 13.03.09
Est Labour Time : Total time was 31 hours, from water breaking to her official birth time
Delivery : Emergency c-section
Pain Relief : Epi
Time Of Birth : 1:43pm
Weight : 6lbs 1oz
Length : 18.5in
Name : Elyse :)


----------



## KatieMichhele

Age I Fell Pregnant : 17
Age I Gave Birth : 17 4 days before 18th
When I Found Out : 8 weeks 2 days
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes
Birth Partners : Mum & Nathan (OH)
Due Date : 21.05.2012
Birth Date : 10.05.2012
Est Labour Time : 4 days 
Delivery : Forceps
Pain Relief : Gas & Air, Pethedine, Epidural
Time Of Birth : 9.43 pm
Weight : 6lb & 11oz
Name : Alexandra May Leatherland


----------



## OhhBabyBump

Emma11511 said:


> Age I Fell Pregnant : 17/18? The week of my 18th birthday!
> Age I Gave Birth : 18
> When I Found Out : 5 weeks maybe?
> Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes
> Birth Partners : David. Everyone was in and out during though!
> Due Date : 13/08/2012
> Birth Date : 06/08/2012
> Est Labour Time : Pre labour for 5 weeks and 3 days, Established labour 6 hours, 1 hour pushing.
> Delivery : Vaginal
> Pain Relief : Early shot of Morphine, Gas and Air
> Time Of Birth : 6:20pm
> Weight : 7lb 0.5oz
> Length : Unknown
> Name : Julian Kevin Bolding

I also got pregnabt the week I turned 18! :blush:


----------



## OhhBabyBump

Age I Fell Pregnant : 17/18 (right before/after I turned 18) 
Age I Gave Birth : 18 
When I Found Out : 4w 6d 
Did I Find Out The Sex : Nope! Birth Partners : Mom, Sister, OH, MIL, and OH's Aunr :haha: 
Due Date : September 5th 2012 
Birth Date : September 11th 2012 
Est Labour Time : 14 hours from start of contractions, 20 minutes pushing 
Delivery : Vaginal 
Pain Relief : Fetanol, bath, air. 
Time Of Birth : 9:30 am 
Weight : 7lb 9oz 
Length : 20in 
Name : Nikkilynn Mikaela Parsons


----------



## EloiseAndBump

Age I Fell Pregnant : 16
Age I Gave Birth : 17
When I Found Out : Roughly 6 weeks 
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes :)
Birth Partners : My Ex Josh
Due Date : 14/7/2012
Birth Date : 8/7/2012
Est Labour Time : I was having contractions for 2 weeks before I had her :(
Delivery : EMCS
Pain Relief : Spinal.
Time Of Birth : 11.21 am
Weight : 7lb 1oz
Name : Amelia Ann Kathleen Gear 
:flower:


----------



## JJandPix

Age I Fell Pregnant : 18
Age I Gave Birth : 19 just my birthday is 6 days before LO's
When I Found Out : 5 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes.
Birth Partners : Jon
Due Date : May 22nd 2012
Birth Date : May 19th 2012
Est Labour Time : 7.5 hours
Delivery : Vaginal
Pain Relief : Gas and Air
Time Of Birth : 9:21 PM
Weight : 7lb 8oz
Length : Was'nt told.
Name : Tegan Zelda Andrews


----------



## Elizax

Age I Fell Pregnant : 19
Age I Gave Birth : 20
When I Found Out : 4 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes
Birth Partners : Mam and FOB
Due Date : 10.02.2012
Birth Date : 17.02.2012
Est Labour Time : 17 hours
Delivery : Natural
Pain Relief : Meptid and G&A
Time Of Birth : 19:19pm
Weight : 9lb 2oz
Length : Not sure
Name : Lucas Theo S-D


----------



## zerolivia

Age I Fell Pregnant : 17
Age I Gave Birth : 18
When I Found Out : May 9th, 2011
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes
Birth Partners: MyH/FOB
Due Date : January 13th, 2012
Birth Date : January 1st, 2012
Est Labour Time : like 4 hours lool
Delivery : Vaginal
Pain Relief : Epidurallll
Time Of Birth : 10:14 pm 
Weight : 6 lbs, 13 oz! 
Length : 20 inches
Name : Cayden Renee


----------



## devon_91x

Age I Fell Pregnant : 19
Age I Gave Birth : 20
When I Found Out : About 4 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes
Birth Partners : My OH, my mum came to hospital about an hour before my C-Section.
Due Date : 6th August
Birth Date : 19th August
Est Labour Time : 31hrs.
Delivery : EMCS.
Pain Relief : Painkillers, Gas and air, epidural (failed even with 2 top ups) then a spinal for c-section.
Time Of Birth : 7.08am
Weight : 9lb 2oz
Length : 53cm
Name : Darcey Paige Rundle


----------



## MrsEngland

Age I Fell Pregnant : 18
Age I Gave Birth : 19
When I Found Out : 4/5 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : yup
Birth Partners : my mum and husband
Due Date : 11.01.2011
Birth Date : 26.12.2010
Est Labour Time : 2hours 30 mins total- 18 hours
Delivery : vaginal
Pain Relief : none
Time Of Birth : 00.25am
Weight : 7lb 3oz
Length : they didn't measure her
Name : Delilah Grace


----------



## loveme_x

Age I Fell Pregnant : 17
Age I Gave Birth : 18
When I Found Out : A Month Later
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yup !
Birth Partners : Mom & Mom's Friend
Due Date : March 20th, 2012
Birth Date : March 12th, 2012
Est Labour Time : 6 Hours 
Delivery : C-section
Pain Relief :Epidural & Something else that numbed above my waist
Time Of Birth : 6:25 am
Weight : 6 pounds 6 ounces
Length : 19.25 inches
Name : Josiah Amir Davis :D


----------



## lizardbreath

Can no longer have posts here


----------



## 17thy

Daughter:

Age I Fell Pregnant : 17
Age I Gave Birth : 17
When I Found Out : 5 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes
Birth Partners : My husband
Due Date : 11/16/10
Birth Date : 11/9/10
Est Labour Time : 11 hours 41 minutes
Delivery : Vaginal, vacuum used.
Pain Relief : Epidural
Time Of Birth : 8:11pm
Weight : 8lb 2.5oz
Length : 20 inches
Name : Emerald Koi


Son:

Age I Fell Pregnant : 18
Age I Gave Birth : 19
When I Found Out : 4 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : Yes
Birth Partners : my husband
Due Date : 9/20/12
Birth Date : 9/30/12
Est Labour Time : 5 hours 40 minutes
Delivery : Vaginal
Pain Relief : none
Time Of Birth : 7:40am
Weight : 7lbs 3.5oz
Length : 19.5 inches
Name : Onyx Poseidon


----------



## Radiance

Age I Fell Pregnant : 15,17
Age I Gave Birth : 16,17
When I Found Out : 5 months, 3 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex : YES!! :)
Birth Partners : Fiance(FOB), 2 best friends, mom, grandma, MIL
Due Date : 12-2-10, 2-12-12
Birth Date : 12-10-10, 1-28-12
Est Labour Time : 5 hours, 3 hours
Delivery : Vaginal
Pain Relief : Oxygen
Time Of Birth : 3:15pm, 2:26am
Weight : 9 pounds, 8 pounds 3 ounces
Length : 21 inches, 22 inches (almost 23)
Name : Justyce Eirin, Jack Essex <3 <3


----------



## Julian.Elsa

Age I Fell Pregnant: 17
Age I Gave Birth: 17
When I Found Out: 6 weeks
Did I Find Out The Sex: YES!!!!
Birth Partners: DF and his mum
Due Date: 20/03/12
Birth Date: 20/03/12 (due date baby!)
Est Labour Time: 3.5hrs
Delivery: natural/vaginal
Pain Relief: no
Time Of Birth: 12:34pm
Weight: 5:36kgs
Length: 63cms
Name: Alexandria Lucianne Asson


----------

